# Pavement Roses



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I love rosa rugosa, and I know the bees do, too. However, I was thinking of getting the "pavement" hybrids for their compact habit. Anyone know if honeybees like them as much as the heirloom type?
Thanks!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Never heard of pavement roses. What do they look like? I've not noticed my bees on the knockout roses that are so common now a days. Although I haven't seen them on my Snow Owl Rugosa Rose either. I guess it all depends what else is blooming. Other beekeepers swear by vitex for summer bee forage, and my girls won't touch it.


----------

